# What spark plugs for the ls2?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I heard it isnt a bad idea to change the factory plugs on the ls2. I was thinking the NGK V-Power Spark Plug; TR55; @ Gap .060? is that the correct gap or should i change?

Thanks Dennis


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ozzhead said:


> I heard it isnt a bad idea to change the factory plugs on the ls2. I was thinking the NGK V-Power Spark Plug; TR55; @ Gap .060? is that the correct gap or should i change?
> 
> Thanks Dennis


I wouldn’t consider it a bad thing to do. Matter of fact, I’m going to pick up some myself. As far as the gap, I’ve seen some at .50 and .55. I’m in no way an expert on spark plugs, but from what I’ve read, TR 55’s are for mostly stock cars with heavily modded cars using TR6’s. Hopefully somebody else could shed a little more light on this topic.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I was just lookin at partsamerica.com and looked up the ls2 and thats the only tr55 they sell are 60..the rest of the plugs they sell are all .40... but im not expert either so im not sure what to buy.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

The gap that plugs come in doesn't matter. That can be changed with a gap tool. Its a little piece of metal that has both sides angled, one usually from .020-.045, and the other side from .045-.070. Just slide the tool between the curved metal and the base post up to whatever gap you want. Most tools also have a hook on it to bend the gap back. Basically all you are looking for is a plug that is slightly hotter or colder than stock, depending on what you wanna do. On my 69 GTO, with GM HEI ignition, I used the R44s with a gap of .047 , but the stock plug was R45s w/ gap of .035, Ram Air IV used a R44s w/ gap of .035. It all depends on what your specific engine likes. Just buy the tool, and try a bunch of different gaps. 

A quick guide:
Bigger gaps= more spark travel (better combustion burn), but can get covered in gunk easier
Smaller gaps= less spark travel(worse burn), and less chance of gunk

Just find the happy median.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> I wouldn’t consider it a bad thing to do. Matter of fact, I’m going to pick up some myself. As far as the gap, I’ve seen some at .50 and .55. I’m in no way an expert on spark plugs, but from what I’ve read, TR 55’s are for mostly stock cars with heavily modded cars using TR6’s. Hopefully somebody else could shed a little more light on this topic.


Started with T55's when the cam went in and changed to the Tr6's. not a bad idea to change them.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I bought 8 new t55s and a tool to change the gap. Hoping to do on wensday


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ozzhead said:


> I bought 8 new t55s and a tool to change the gap. Hoping to do on wensday


You'll be surprised how much power the right plugs and gaps will give you. On my 69, I gained 9 hp and 5 torqe. And those are just AC delco plugs. A nice cheap way to get a little power. Good luck, it is worth the time to get em right.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I might just replace them to make sure they are right and to inspect the factory intalled ones for anything abnormal. Besides, this is the first new car I've purchased in the last 15 years or so where I can actually get to the plugs.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Can I put tr66 even though I aint got a maggie yet? I'm gona get a cam first than a maggie next summer! I got a volant CAI,SLP lt, 3inch custom muffs, getting the tune done at cam change!


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

the question is still in the air over what would be the best gap!!!What are u maggie guys running? how about someone with a cam swap,lt's,cai??


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I replaced the stock plugs last night with NGK TR55’s. The install took a little longer than I wanted. It didn’t help that I dropped a plug and socket on top of the skid plate. It would have taken about thirty minutes if I didn’t have to jack the car up and remove the skid plate to retrieve the plug and socket. The plugs seem to work really well at idle and during acceleration. I haven’t got to go WOT yet to really get a good test. I gapped them at .55. Hope this helps you guys who may be considering doing this mod.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

What plug does the car have in it stock?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> the question is still in the air over what would be the best gap!!!What are u maggie guys running? how about someone with a cam swap,lt's,cai??


Magnuson states that you should use the stock plugs and stock gap. But I'm sure any equivalent plug will do. Their biggest concern may be the gap though.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> What plug does the car have in it stock?


AC Delco Iridium's


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> the question is still in the air over what would be the best gap!!!What are u maggie guys running? how about someone with a cam swap,lt's,cai??


Most guy's with heavily moded cars, from what I understand, are running TR-6's.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll try the tr55s thanks guys, so easy to do i love this car! HEY what about plug wire's u guys have any ideas? I've seen soom Jacobs stainless steel braided one's but don't know if they make em for our rides, got any suggestions???? THANKS


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> I'll try the tr55s thanks guys, so easy to do i love this car! HEY what about plug wire's u guys have any ideas? I've seen soom Jacobs stainless steel braided one's but don't know if they make em for our rides, got any suggestions???? THANKS


I've heard nothing but good things about Taylor wires. I'm going to order some tonight.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you have a part #?? I checked out there site looks like your planning on fiting a custom fit set wright? Couldn't find one for our cars or the corvette ls2's


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> Do you have a part #?? I checked out there site looks like your planning on fiting a custom fit set wright? Couldn't find one for our cars or the corvette ls2's


Here you go.

http://www.thunderracing.com/catalog/?action=mshop&mid=103&sid=186


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Raven I'm ordering them as soon as I find out what u would recommend for plugs looks like they have Regular tr-55's and iridium tr-55's,schould I get the iridium's? Also I'm planning on adding a cam and a mild N-20 system maybe a 75HP system,maybe the tr6's would be the way to go than?? what do you think?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just get the regular TR-55's. If you do run NOS, go with the T-6s.


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

I just ordered the MSD wires last night, and earlier today ordered the NGK t55 spark plugs... will this be good? any output will help me. thanks


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ngk Iridium Tr55ix*

I believe i'm gonna order the NGK TR55IX Iridium plugs from parts america. gap is set at .045. On pfyc.com same plugs has them gapped at.060. i'm wondering if that is for heavy modded engines?


----------

